# Router Table Suggestions for Triton



## bjketels (Nov 30, 2008)

I am new to this site and woodworking in general and any recommendations would be greatly appreciated.

I purchased a Triton MOF001KC router and would like some recommendations on a table for mounting. I am trying to decide whether to purchase a table or build one. A bench top table is going to work best in my shop. I have read good reviews on the Bench Dog router table (ProTop Contractor 40-001). 

If building a table is the way to go, to what specifications (top size and material) should it be built and what hardware (fence, miter track, etc.) should be used?

Thanks.


Brad


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Brad, you will find many of us here on the forums prefer the table and methods of the Router Workshop. If you never saw the show on PBS you can find some episodes on: www.thewoodworkingchannel.com or you can sign up to view all of them on www.routerworkshop.net
Some people prefer fancy gadgets which mount with T tracks or expensive jigs. Bob and Rick Rosendahl taught us to keep it simple. Both ways work so use what you are most comfortable with. Bench Dog makes nice tables; after the Router Workshop table my second choice would be the Kreg bench top table. All are high quality.


----------



## dovetail_65 (Jan 22, 2008)

I have used the CMT fences and tables for a long time and have been happy with them. I am getting my first OP table in a few more days and I am told I am in for a treat, we will see.


----------



## coastie (Jul 10, 2007)

Triton/GMC have just gone into receivership over here,so dont know for how long Triton stuff will be available.


----------



## Frank Conway (Nov 28, 2008)

If I were looking for a benchtop model, I would consider a woodpeckers benchtop unit from woodcraft.com. They are on sale for $99. The fence alone goes for almost what they are asking for it.


----------



## ggroofer (Apr 29, 2011)

bjketels said:


> I am new to this site and woodworking in general and any recommendations would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> I purchased a Triton MOF001KC router and would like some recommendations on a table for mounting. I am trying to decide whether to purchase a table or build one. A bench top table is going to work best in my shop. I have read good reviews on the Bench Dog router table (ProTop Contractor 40-001).
> :nhl_checking:
> ...


Triton mof 001


----------

